# Pomeroy,OH - Trevor, M pup, cutie allert bk/tan



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*VERY RURAL* part of OH !







Please help 




















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12027903

This dog or pup is here through no fault of its own. Dogs with bad temperaments are not put up for adoption. Unfortunately, too few people spay and neuter their dogs. This pup came into this world wishing for warmth, love and care, food, water and exercise -- the things every dog deserves to have. Sadly, for whatever reason, the human in this dog's life was unable to give it those things so it ended up here among the hundreds or thousands who face death just because there are not enough homes for them all. This pound fills up fast and dogs are euthanized on a regular basis so please call 740-992-3779 and leave a message if you are interested in this dog or pup. Also, plan to pick the dog up or have someone pick it up for you ASAP. The hours you are most likely to reach someone are 8:30 AM to 11:00 AM Mon-Sat but you can leave a message if you are interested in a dog. Also, staff is rescue friendly and will try to meet you at other hours if they can



Meigs County Dog Shelter 
Pomeroy, OH 
740-992-3779


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

What a sweet-looking little cutie! Surely there must be a rescue in the area that can help him. He is so adorable, he'd get adopted right away!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

yes, staff here is rescue friendly and good to work with. this little guy needs help.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

whate a cutie pie !!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Bump..........


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Bump for the little guy !


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

If there is someone that can pull and transport to Wooster I can commit to him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

mark, call the shelter and ask for janet. i have found her to be really helpful in the past with both pull and transport. they are a very small rural shelter with few resources but they are caring. when i dealt with them (last year) janet was the director and held an older girl for me until i could get her transported to indiana.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Anynews on this cutie......... ?


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*








What a sweet baby


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

has anyone spoken with janet at meigs/pomeroy yet???


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

BUMP


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

BUMP >>>>>>


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

bump......poor boy, he is adorable!!









anyone??


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Bump for the baby.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

is anyone actually working on this pup?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Bump for the precious little boy.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Bump for the little Sweet Boy!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Bumping him up


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

AWWWW poor pup still not getting any help.............


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Bumping this baby back up, he is soo cute.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

bump---still listed


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Bumo for the baby..


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

bump....this boy is still listed. anyone know how much time he has???
anyone have room for this sweet baby?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Oh please............BUMP !


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Meigs County Pomeroy,OH cutie allert bk/tan pup*

Bump............


----------

